# drainage on dry land portions of paludarium/vivarium



## vespers_ (May 24, 2011)

hi,

i'm thinking about setting up a paludarium. i wanted to separate the land and water areas and completely seal them off from one another to prevent water logging and such. the problem is that my tank is not drilled and i have no idea how to provide drainage for the land areas. i can't just have water drain out the bottom and i don't want it to collect there.

my idea was to make a false bottom out of egg crate and put in a small pvc tube so that as the water drains down it will fall into the small space created by the egg crate and i can just put a siphon hose down the pvc tube and suck up the extra water.

is this a good/possible idea? what do you guys do for this?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

That's exactly what most people do!


----------



## vespers_ (May 24, 2011)

oh good lol, i've seen a lot of ones built with eggcrate, but i wasn't sure exactly how they got the water out the bottom.


----------

